# anyone hunt with a 1911



## wray912 (Sep 11, 2012)

just wondering what you guys think the effective range would be im not real confident out past 35 or 40 yard with my abilities just curious as to how much farther the 45 acp could get the job done out of a 1911...im shootin hornady 185 TAP +p


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 13, 2012)

It is just my personal opinion, but I would never hunt with my 1911. I can hit pretty good out to 15 yards if it is a target, but no way would I personally shoot at an animal. 

I'm interested to see the responses.


----------



## redman2006 (Sep 13, 2012)

There was a video about killing an elk with a 1911 in 45 acp floating around on the internet.  I think it is inappropriate and unethical on animals of that size.

A deer out to 25 yards if you are capable of hitting the vitals every time at that range and take only clean shots would, in my opinion, be reasonable.

It has basically the same balistics as a 45 colt with the old pressures.  I know Elmer Keith used it (the 45 colt) on lots of game as he developed his loads.  Some were original pressures before he worked up his heavy loads that were the precursor to the 44 mag.


----------



## Davans (Sep 13, 2012)

Uncle Ted had a show where he hunted with a 1911 45acp. It was kinda crazy he called it his " Sniper Pistol ". I don't see a problem with it as long as you keep to a range that you are comfortable hitting your spot, just as with any rifle or bow.


----------



## BoKat96 (Sep 13, 2012)

haven't taken the 1911 out for hunting purposes, however barrel length will also factor into effective range. 

I have taken a .45acp beretta storm carbine out and had no problem dropping a MO 8pt in his tracks at about 50yds.  Pow R' Ball front shoulder quartering to me. Entered shattered shoulder extensive internal damage no exit, round lodged under skin opposite side behind rib cage.


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 13, 2012)

BoKat96 said:


> haven't taken the 1911 out for hunting purposes, however barrel length will also factor into effective range.



This is what made me question it too. I am not saying it is right or wrong. i just think there might be better pistols for hunting purposes.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 13, 2012)

I wouldn't be hesitant to hunt with an accurate 1911 45acp with +p loads. I wouldn't use that 185 grain load. I would use a 230 jhp or even a swc with as wide a meplat as I could get to cycle reliably. With handgun rounds I like reliable expansion,  high velocity, and those massive nasty looking hollow points but when hunting what I really want is an exit wound.


----------



## B Man (Sep 13, 2012)

ejs1980 said:


> I wouldn't be hesitant to hunt with an accurate 1911 45acp with +p loads. I wouldn't use that 185 grain load. I would use a 230 jhp or even a swc with as wide a meplat as I could get to cycle reliably. With handgun rounds I like reliable expansion,  high velocity, and those massive nasty looking hollow points but when hunting what I really want is an exit wound.



Agree!  

230+p hp. Or SWC 

Me and a friend a few years back only handgun and bow hunted for the season.  I used my 44 mag and he used a 45 auto taurus revolver w/ 6.5" barrel.  He never had a deer run more than 30-40 yards.  Shot placement! 

He used hornady xtp +p loads and only broadside shots.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought a new 1911 back in february.  I can comfortably shoot it 50yds and believe it is capable of taking a whitetail at that range.  I will let you know by Nov.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Sep 14, 2012)

Davans said:


> Uncle Ted had a show where he hunted with a 1911 45acp. It was kinda crazy he called it his " Sniper Pistol ".



I thought he used a 10mm 1911 to hunt with.

Wilson Combat Hunter model.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 14, 2012)

With my Springfield & a good rest, I would feel good to 20-25yds, but have never used it.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 14, 2012)

*works*

my cousin used his Springfield  full-sized 1911A1, which had a red dot sight on it for NRA bullseye pistol competition, to hunt deer.

He put in an extra-stiff spring and used hot handloads with a hollow-point bullet. Not sure the weight or velocity, but it was loud with a lot of muzzle flip.

He limited his shots from his tree stand to distances of about 25 yards.  He could easily keep a 4" group at that distance, even unsupported, 2-hand grip.

He shot a few deer, and they all dropped dead either instantly or after a very short run. All the bullets penetrated deep into the chest cavity and made big holes.

Then, satisfied that he "could" use his pistol for deer hunting, he went back to his normal gun, a scoped 12 gauge shotgun (where he hunted, he never would get a shot over 100 yards, and usually 30 feet to 30 yards was the normal distance).


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to try my 1911 this year, and if I do I am planning on using a Hornady 200 gr.+P XTP.


----------



## Davans (Sep 14, 2012)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I thought he used a 10mm 1911 to hunt with.
> 
> Wilson Combat Hunter model.



You may be right......it may have been a 10mm. I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## tim scott (Sep 15, 2012)

i have hunted with the 1911 for right about 45 years. have a number of them all very highly modified, target sights and barrel etc...... as to distance i'd limit myself to around a hundred yards mostly because i don't practice with them much anymore. i prefer to use a couple of smith and wesson model 25-2's i've had for about 30 years.... same caliber just don't have to search for the scattered brass. them i regularly use out to 200 yards. no problem dropping a deer at that range. i shoot a cast lead saeco copy of the old h&g bevel base semi-wadcutter #68... it comes out at 200 grains.... no need for hollow point or any worry about expansion.... it's a .45 it's already expanded. i've never had to trail or track anything i've shot with a .45acp they have all dropped within 20 feet of where they were shot. 

before me... my father hunted with a 1911 in the 1930's and 40's..... my grandfather hunted with one since they issued it to him in world war one.... he was the one that got my father into hunting with them.... they both belonged to a pistol hunting club somewhere in the gainesville area. i know next to nothing about the club but did see a picture taken in the late 1930's of the members.... about twentyfive of them nearly all holding 1911's.
tim


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 15, 2012)

For any that want to try that 200 yd shot with a 45 auto you'll need about seven foot of elevation.


----------



## tcward (Sep 15, 2012)

ejs1980 said:


> For any that want to try that 200 yd shot with a 45 auto you'll need about seven foot of elevation.



I would say at least 7 and pray the wind ain't blowing....


----------



## nickE10mm (Sep 17, 2012)

Davans said:


> You may be right......it may have been a 10mm. I couldn't say for sure.



Yes, it was a 10mm.

FWIW, I hunt with one of a few 10mm's each year.  I ONLY take a handgun with me and I've gotten a deer three out of the last four seasons...All three have been with a 1911 of some kind:  Two with a DW Razorback and one last season with my Fusion 6" Hunter.

This year I'll have my Fusion loaded with a 200gr WFNGC hard-cast with well over 8gr Longshot.  

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Sep 17, 2012)

Will also be hunting with my DW Razorback 1911 in 10mm. Can keep it into 4" group out to 40 yards freehand and better with 
support. I will be using Double Taps 200gr WFNGC hard cast also, 
they are running pretty hot, can't shot out of my Glock 20 or 29 as the stove pipe every other round. These are suppose to be ok to use in Glock barrels.


----------



## nickE10mm (Sep 18, 2012)

Handgunner 45-70 said:


> Will also be hunting with my DW Razorback 1911 in 10mm. Can keep it into 4" group out to 40 yards freehand and better with
> support. I will be using Double Taps 200gr WFNGC hard cast also,
> they are running pretty hot, can't shot out of my Glock 20 or 29 as the stove pipe every other round. These are suppose to be ok to use in Glock barrels.



Awesome, man! That RZ will take deer when you do your part

Interesting you have problems with those hardcast in your Glocks. They work great in both my G20 (stock and KKM barrel) and G29 (stock bbl). They are definitely okay to use in Glock barrels... Very hard bullets.


----------



## wray912 (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks for all the feed back...will look it to some bigger rounds....and can hold 4 in groups at 30 yds free hand and punch holes with a rest not gonna shoot past that ill only hunt with it in tight quarters where most would just sit on the ground with a shotgun... will post results thanks again for the inputs


----------



## morganco.killa08 (Oct 12, 2012)

i shot a 250lb sow week before turkey season this year with my RIA officer 1911 at 20 yards and she dropped in her tracks. going to try hunting with it after seeing what it did to the hog. i see no problem other than the velocity of the round.


----------



## Sniper62 (Oct 13, 2012)

ejs1980 said:


> For any that want to try that 200 yd shot with a 45 auto you'll need about seven foot of elevation.



I hit a steel plate at 200 yds with a GLOCK 21. I held the base of the front sight even with the top of the rear sights. It was a friends gun. I do not hunt with it.(If it was mine I might)


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 16, 2012)

i took a doe at about 15 yards two years ago with 1911. she rolled down the hill and never did run. 

it was a very cold day so i was wearing heavy gloves. i ended up taking one off so i could grip the gun to shoot. be sure to take that into consideration too!

winchester white box hollow points. cheap, consistent, perfect expansion.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 30, 2012)

I carry my Para-Ordnance P16-40 (with 10mm barrel) every time I go hunting.  I hand load beartooth 200 gr WFNGC at 1250fps.  I haven't shot a deer with it yet, but have put down a few hogs with it.  It is also the most accurate bullet in that gun that I have found.  I wouldn't hesitate to take a deer with it if they are too close for the rifle.


----------



## Khewitt (Nov 3, 2012)

to date i have killed 5 deer with my 1911 in 45acp. all were headshots at 20 to 25 yards. as long as you practice with your weapon you can kill a deer with it. 45acp is more than capable of taking big north american game, weither its a 1911 or something else.

here is a pic of the last deer i shot with my 1911. 20yds right between the eyes.


----------

